# Philosophy skincare products?



## BabyFu18 (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm not sure if this goes in this forum or not, but I'll ask here.

Has anyone used Philosophy skincare products?  Specifically the 'Makeup Optional" or 'Ance Solutions' kit?  I'm looking into the products and was wondering if anyone has used either of them sets.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 5, 2005)

There's a similar thread though it doesn't mention the products or kits you refer to specifically:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=32475

But yes this is the correct forum. I got excited, thinking for a minute that you might also mean their bath and body range.


----------



## Whitney Costner (Nov 6, 2005)

I tried their acne kit. My only complaint is that the serum in the blue bottle with the dropper made my skin peel after about 4 days of applying it each night. But, if you think about it, that's exactly what glycolic acid & salicylic acid are supposed to do! lol! I found it a tiny bit harsh though & stopped using it. Every other product in the kit was great for me though. And I surely see a difference when I use the h202 cream. Gentle, good stuff!

- Whitney Costner


----------



## BabyFu18 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Whitney, I appreciate a review of the kit, I am going to go ahead and order it.  Even if one of the products is a little harsh if the others help my skin it will be worth it.  Thanks again.


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 6, 2005)

I just love the purity made simple cleanser and the microdermabrasion- it does wonders for my skin, although my acne is mild it still has helped out quite a bit.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 9, 2005)

Purity Made Simple is my HG cleanser. It's strong enough to get the makeup and grime off my face without drying out my skin. I can't express how much I love this stuff.


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_Purity Made Simple is my HG cleanser. It's strong enough to get the makeup and grime off my face without drying out my skin. I can't express how much I love this stuff._

 
I do too.. I adore it..  I can't stop telling people how wonderful it is.  I can't believe there is something that keeps me from breaking out!


----------



## SingleWinged (Nov 15, 2005)

I love Purity Made Simple as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have super oily skin that is prone to acne, but this has done nothing but smoothen my skin! It isn't oil free though.. it has oils like rosewood oil, meadowfoam oil, sage oil, cassia leaf oil, sandalwood oil, carrot seed oil along with a host of other extracts and whatnot. But trust me, I have not broken out at ALL from this! Nor does it leave a filmy residue =)


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 13, 2006)

*Has anyone tried philosophy products?*

I was just wondering if anyone has tried philosophy's purity cleanser and if it is worth the buy because I read some reviews and some ppl say it causes major breakouts and does anyone know if hope in a jar is a worthwhile buy and on a clean day! 

If there are any good recommendations for cleansers and moisterisours please let me know!

Thank you to all who post!


----------



## karen (Feb 14, 2006)

Purity is my absolute fave cleanser ever. I hated it at first(smells like Ivory soap, which I despise), but once I ran out, I missed it terribly. I went out and bought the biggest size I could find the very next day. It lasts forever, and is GREAT at taking off makeup...esp eye makeup(main reason I love it).

I'm very prone to breakouts and sensitivity with cleansing products, but have had absolutely no problems with this. My bet is those that complained of breakouts were using something with scrubbies, AHA or BHA in their cleansers before using this. They probably didn't exfoliate enough when they switched cleansers, thereby clogging their pores. 
I still use an exfoliating cleanser with AHA & BHA 2 or 3 times a week(in the mornings) in addition.
My main cleanser is Purity, though. I could never go back to not using this stuff.

As far as Hope in a Jar goes, it's a nice, light moisturiser, but stinks something awful. After a few days, it made my skin look lovely, but I could never get used to the smell. Some people like the smell(lavender, I think), but most people I've seen review it have agreed with me. NASTY smell. It did get a little better with some use, but again, I never completely got used to it.

I use Origins A Perfect World moisturiser at the moment, and absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Feb 14, 2006)

I really like Purity.  I have dry/sensitive skin and it works well for me.  As for the Hope in a Jar, I have tried both formulas (regular and dry skin).  Unfortunately, neither one worked well for me.  Neither moisturized sufficiently, and both smell funky to me...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 14, 2006)

Philosophy's The Present is comparable to MAC Prep and Prime skin.  It worked really well, but i only had a sample pack and it was only good for 2 (probably 3, cause I got too much the first time) uses. It didn't clog my skin.


----------



## pale blue (Feb 14, 2006)

What is with Philosophy and the smells? I really do like some of their products, but because of the funky smells I won't use them. I thought the Purity cleanser was decent, but it smells like pepper to me  

I'd really like to buy their Microdelivery Peel, but I never got around to buying it...


----------



## litlaur (Feb 14, 2006)

I love it. I have oily/combination skin that gets dried out by foaming cleansers. This cleans well, but is also gentle.

Sephora accepts returns with a receipt up to 60 days after purchase, in case you try it and it does break you out.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 14, 2006)

I've only been using the products since Saturday but I love them. The smell is very natural smelling though =/. I don't know what I mean by natural but not good , hehe. The fact that it works so good more than makes up for it though. Check out this review by Julie also.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=38977


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 14, 2006)

I've tried Purity and it's good but I have tried better, gentler things. Philosophy generally tends to be a tad too much for my skin.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 14, 2006)

I LOOOOOVE Purity. I've tried other products, and I keep coming back to Purity. Even my boyfriend uses it. And Hope in a Jar works wonders for me (does smell weird but the smell doesn't stick around), but I can see it not moisturizing enough for some people.


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 14, 2006)

thank you very much for replying to my post!!!! 

you guys have been uber uber helpful!!!!


----------



## anaibb (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry to bump this one but I need to have some advice on using the microdelivery peel...I just got some samples to try it before I decide upon buying the full size set.
Basically my skin care routine resumes itself aroun Clinique 3 step systems and some other addictions. So, I believe that, after using the microdelivery peel I should not even come close to Clinique's toner!
What do you usually do after using this? put on moisturiser, proceed with you usual skincare routine.... All opinions are helpfull
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! TIA!!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting hope in a jar, but I've heard bad reviews about the smell...


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

Purity is AMAZING with removing makeup, but I usually use a toner afterwards because my skin felt kind of "dirty"...Hope in a jar wasn't moisturizing enough for me, but I don't remember there being a smell!


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 1, 2008)

I love purity and the serum is really nice for me too. The moisturizer is ok. I think I am going to start using the clinique moisturizer again once this one finishes. I do like the when hope is not enough for night time use.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 1, 2008)

i just bought this microdelivery kit from QVC and it cost a bomb, yikes! But i'm really excited about it!


----------



## chdom (Oct 1, 2008)

HG facial wash is Purity- doesn't irritate my eyes!  Love!
HIAJ moisturizer- very light & sinks into skin pretty quickly- leaves a rosy glow.  (I've strayed from this recently to Mac Moisture Fix)  It's a little bit cheaper...


----------



## Isis (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 

 
_I just love the purity made simple cleanser and the microdermabrasion- it does wonders for my skin, although my acne is mild it still has helped out quite a bit._

 
Totally agreed. Purity Made Simple melts off mascara & cream liners like no other. And though I'm generally not a fan of so-called "microdermabrasion" kits/products outside of an office, but Philosophies I LOVE!!! It's like crack for the skin. Having worked in the esthetics buisness I can honestly say I'd rather have those 2 products than any facial from any high dollar spa. Unless of course it's a Phillosophy spa...but I dont' think there is one. Shame!

Time for my fix back in a few


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 3, 2008)

The microdermabration product, are you talking about MicroDelivery? or is that different?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 6, 2008)

I just got Hope in a Jar and I actually don't mind the smell at all. Its kind of a lavender scent, its fresh. I love how smooth my skin feels!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been using Philosophy skin care for a few weeks now and am loving it. I have combination, acne-prone skin.

In the AM I use On a Clear Day wash and use Hope in a Bottle as my moisturizer, then follow with my sunblock.

In the PM I use Purity Made Simple to remove makeup, then Microdelivery Exfoliation Wash to cleanse. I then use Hope in a Bottle again, or I do a few drops of On a Clear Day serum followed by Hope in a Jar (as the serum can be drying).

The Microdelivery Peel I use once a week. I am in love with this product!!


----------

